# Wiring is Fixed!! Now more problems



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I got the wiring straigtened out and I'm getting a good strong spark. I've got the hood sat on with the fuel hooked up. Now this is the first start attemp after a total overhaul. When I crank it sounds like it is sort of firing and there is fuel getting to carb. It is puffing and popping hear and there. The manifold is getting warm but it absolutely will not start. I thought maybe it was flooded but it doesnt seem to be. I have no idea what to try next. This is not a good feeling after totally overhauling this thing.

Any help or idea is appreciated, Thanks, Jason


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

was it a complete rebuild ??

Things needed to make it run
compression
spark
air 
fuel

sounds like it might be a timing thing

are the wires on the correct plugs ?
distrubutor installed right ?
cam timing ?


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, complete rebuild. The book is somewhat confusing on the timing process for these things, however the plugs are on the right ones, distributer seems to be installed correctly, cam gear and crank gear were lined up like the book said. I am new at this and timing these things is a bit confusing.

Thanks for the help


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I once rebuilt a small block chevy and could not make that thing run.#[email protected]$: 

Come to find out I assumed the dist. turned one way and it was the other way :duh:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like the timing may need to be advanced a bit. You will have to try and experiment with different setting and see which works best.


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

I had the machine shop set the cam and do a complete valve job installing all the new valve parts. When I put the crank back in I just aligned the mark on the crank gear to the one on the cam gear. Is there any way that got completely screwed up? If so this could really be a mess. Thanks for the replies


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

i would pull number 1 plug bring it up to top dead center take cap off distributer see if it's pointed at number 1 plug if not pull distributer and drop back in to number 1 plug and put cap back on and try and start it ggod luck james


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I wont be able to mess with it till thursday but ill update with what I find.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Make sure when checking # 1 you are coming up on compression stroke not exhaust stroke!!


----------

